# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Xung nhiễu điện và tác hại.

## saudau

Dạo này bận thay tả cho con, không có thời gian động đến chế cháo này nọ, buồn quá lang thang đọx này đọc nọ thấy có cái này khá hay về xung nhiễu điện nên post lên đây tham khảo thêm các cụ cao thủ về tác hại cũng như cách đối trị.

Do copy past bằng điện thoại nên hình ảnh ko hiện được, sẽ chỉnh sửa lại sau.

Link tham khảo: https://hvacr.vn/diendan/threads/xung-nhieu-dien.14648/

Nội dung:

Xung nhiễu điện (Transient)

 Theo định nghĩa của IEEE Std 1100-1999 2.2.83 thì : ‘Xung nhiễu điện là một chu kỳ rối loạn trong sóng điện xoay chiều được thể hiện bởi một sự biến đổi đột ngột, đứt đoạn của sóng sine (A subcycle disturbance in the ac waveform that is evidenced by a sharp, brief discontinuity of the waveform)
 Hãy dùng osilocope để đo xem thử xung nhiễu điện thể hiện như thế nào? Đây là xung nhiễu đo được của một motor lớn có cường độ là 6793 Volts
[​IMG]
 Và đây là cường độ dòng điện tương ứng của xung nhiễu 7143 Amp (giá trị đỉnh)
[​IMG]
 Và về thời gian, thông thường xung nhiễu sẽ kéo dài khoảng trên 1 microsecond (chính xác là 1,059 microseconds)
[​IMG]
 Xung nhiễu được đo đạc và minh họa bên trên là dạng xung nhiễu thường gặp nhất và có thể xảy ra trong hầu hết thiết bị điện
 Chúng ta hãy đo tiếp thiết bị chỉnh lưu 6 xung (6 pulse rectifier) là thiết bị điện tử thông dụng được dùng trong các bộ biến tần điều khiển tốc độ của motor/ động cơ sẽ thấy: trong 1 chu kỳ sẽ có 6 xung nhiễu đột biến. như vậy với tần số 60Hz, trong 1 h ta sẽ có 1,296,000 xung nhiễu đột biến!
[​IMG]
 Ngoài ra, một nghiên cứu đăng trên báo Energy User News cho thấy có 648,000 xung nhiễu được tạo ra trong một giờ tại tủ điều khiển đèn văn phòng có 24 bóng
 Hãy tiếp tục đo đến một thiết bị thông dụng nữa là thang máy trong tòa nhà, khi thang máy bắt đầu vận hành, motor điều khiển sẽ tạo một xung nhiễu là 5934 V, điều này cho thấy, ở cấp độ thiết bị cuối cùng của tòa nhà vẫn có thể có xung nhiễu xảy ra.
[​IMG]
 Xung nhiễu hình dưới đo được trong việc tắt một bóng đèn dây tóc thông dụng 110V, trong quá trình đơn giản này cũng có rất nhiều xung nhiễu phát sinh mà cao nhất đo được là 281V, từ vấn đề này ta có thể thấy rằng các xung nhiễu này có thể làm việc vận hành thiết bị vi xử lý không chính xác hoặc sinh nhiệt gây tổn thất tích tụ cho mạch điện tử (giảm tuổi thọ thiết bị điện tử). Trong phần này đề cập nhiều đến xung nhiễu điện là vì đây là đại lượng điện học ở cường độ cao sẽ đại diện cho hiện tượng sét đánh lan truyền mà chúng ta sẽ xem sét chi tiết hơn ở phần sau.
 Transients Generated by Switching
[​IMG]

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## saudau

Tác hại TINH VI của XUNG NHIỄU đến các mạnh vi xử lý của máy móc thiết bị

Phần này chúng ta sẽ nghiên cứu kỹ hơn về tác hại TINH VI của XUNG NHIỄU đến các mạnh vi xử lý của máy móc thiết bị. Để bắt đầu, chúng ta hãy đo nguồn điện đầu vào của bộ điều khiển máy PLC, máy đo cho thấy có những xung nhiễu ở mức điện áp 0 (zero)
[​IMG]
 Phóng lớn ở góc nhìn 180 độ ta sẽ thấy xung nhiễu thật sự vượt qua mức điện áp 0 đến 9 lần.
[​IMG]
 Máy vi tính dựa vào các mức điện áp để phân biệt mức dữ liệu 0, 1
[​IMG]
 Khi có xung nhiễu ở mức zero sẽ khiến bộ đếm của vi xử lý thay vì đếm là 0 sẽ đếm là 1 (hình trên minh họa dữ liệu thực 1 0 1 0 sẽ được nhận là 1 1 1 1 trong trường hợp nhiễu ở mức zero.
[​IMG]
[​IMG]
Đối với hệ thống vi xử lý điều khiển máy PLC, trường hợp xung nhiễu này gây ra lỗi phần mềm dẫn đến đứng máy hoặc chạy không chính xác.
 Kết luận: Đối với các thiết bị vi xử lý điều khiển máy móc thiết bị, xung nhiễu sẽ gây ra các hiện tượng sau:
- Tự động khởi động lại một cách không bình thường
- Chạy sai
- Các board mạch quan trọng trong hệ thống như board nguồn, card mạng, chíp, mạch, board xử lý bị hư hỏng.
- Hệ thống ắc quy, UPS bảo vệ thiết bị bị giảm tuổi thọ không như mong đợi, chai pin.

----------

Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## CKD

Ké cái clip!
Đo nhiễu điện từ khi cắt plasma.
Cách đo là dùng một đoạn dây, công dụng như anten, thu & ghi lại sóng nhiễu điện từ với OSC.

----------

cuong, Gamo, hieunguyenkham, hoangmanh, huynhbacan, Tuanlm

----------

